# New owner gaggia classic



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone just took delivery of a gaggia classic and so far have ordered

A milk frothing jug

A Taylor milk thermometer

And group head brush

Could anyone please recommend anymore items I will need.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Get a decent tamper. Made by knock do nice ones.

Get a normal double basket and don't use the pressurised one that comes with it.

Descaler.

Possibly a porlex hand grinder?

Oh and some decent beans!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mike mc said:


> Hi everyone just took delivery of a gaggia classic and so far have ordered
> 
> A milk frothing jug
> 
> ...


In addition to Gangstarrrrr.

Gaggia's steam arm isn't the best. You can change it for a Silvia wand quite easily which will give you much better control. Depending on the water hardness in your area, you will need to descale more often if it is. Puly Descaler or similar will do this. Need to backflush to (not same as descaling). For this, you need Puly Caff. Plenty of info on forum on how to do this.

Best bit of advice I can give is, after steaming when you've switched off the steam switch, put a bowl under the brew head and switch on the brew button to replenish the boiler. When you have the steam switch on, no water is pumped to the boiler so it can run dry and overheat. It will splutter a bit - as soon as this has stopped water is running steadily through the brew head, it's safe to switch off you machine. Doing this will ensure your boiler element lasts a long time.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys so next on the list to order is

Back flush basket

Water filter

Puly baby

Puly caff

Decent tamp

And I will upgrade the steam arm soon

I was hoping to steam enough milk for 2 mugs that hold 300ml each so was wondering how much espresso I will need to make for each and what size shot glasses I need to order aswell.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Forgot to add I own a cheap delonghi burr grinder but will be upgrading to the mc2 when funds allow


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

you might want to get a tamper mat as well


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Mike mc said:


> I was hoping to steam enough milk for 2 mugs that hold 300ml each so was wondering how much espresso I will need to make for each and what size shot glasses I need to order aswell.
> 
> Thanks for the info


You're going to struggle to manage that in one go due to the limitation of the Gaggia's boiler size.

If you do want two milk drinks of that size then steam for one, refill the boiler then steam for the second.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Pablo said:


> You're going to struggle to manage that in one go due to the limitation of the Gaggia's boiler size.
> 
> If you do want two milk drinks of that size then steam for one, refill the boiler then steam for the second.


Thanks I will do them separate then.how much espresso should I be looking to produce for each 300ml of milk


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

can anyone confirm which is the best descaling agent to buy?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Mike mc said:


> Thanks I will do them separate then.how much espresso should I be looking to produce for each 300ml of milk


This is quite an open ended question!!

That's quite a lot of milk to be added to a 10.5oz cup and it really depends how you like your milk drink.

A lightly roasted bean such as Hasbean's will, in my experience, get completely lost in that cup and you'll end up with coffee flavoured milk but a darker roast will taste more like coffee.

If I'm making something of that size, I'll use 19g beans with about 30g output and it's always going to taste milky whichever beans are used.

You may even prefer more coffee in it than that for which a triple basket may be more suitable.

Personally though, I would stick to a smaller cup with less milk.

In any case, I wouldn't worry about this too much at this stage. Get your hands dirty with the Classic and have fun experimenting. You'll fall over and pick yourself up repeatedly but that's all part of the fun!!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Pdalowsky said:


> can anyone confirm which is the best descaling agent to buy?


Have a look here Pdalowsky:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8783-Descaler-choice&highlight=descaler

If you do a forum search for 'descaler' or 'descaling' you'll find even more results and opinions


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mike mc said:


> Thanks I will do them separate then.how much espresso should I be looking to produce for each 300ml of milk


I'm not trying to be smart or clever here, but there's no one right answer to that question. Other than maybe, "at least a double basket load". The beans & grind you use will dictate how fast they extract & subsequent volume of the espresso produced. Some beans will produce 2oz/60g of espresso...others maybe >1oz/25g from the same basket load? I'd start by getting the espresso part right, the shot shouldn't be sour, or bitter...perhaps test a few shots, diluted with water if necessary, to see if they make a good base for the milk?

Don't necessarily focus on hitting a predetermined amount of espresso from your double shot, go by taste, make a note of what & how you did it, then repeat that. This is where scales to weigh grinds & espresso out earn their worth.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pdalowsky said:


> can anyone confirm which is the best descaling agent to buy?


Don't think there is a best but Puly descaler does what it says on the tin.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd recommend 2x 2 oz. shot glasses lined at 1 oz. and would also recommend a set of cheap jewelery scales that you can pick up on ebay for about £5 for weighing beans.


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi,

I hope this is OK to jump on this thread, but I'm in exactly the same situation with a Gaggia classic on the way. Spent most of today not getting any work done and researching other posts as to what I need to buy! This is my list so far and any advice would be greatly appreciated!

From Happy Donkey;

Iberital MC2 Auto (is auto better than with the doser?)

Bottomless Portafilter

Gaggia Double Filter Basket (I'm not sure if the portafilter comes with one?)

Gaggia Blank Filter Basket (for backflushing - I saw someone on another thread had recommended this rather than the cheaper rubber insert?)

Pair of 1.5oz lined espresso shot glasses (I see urbanbumpkin above recommended getting 2oz glasses - this was all that was on Happy Donkey and I'm trying to avoid extra shipping costs. Are these OK?)

Foaming milk jug 0.6 Litre with straight sides (they have a slightly smaller one with angled sides? Won't be making more than two milk drinks in a go...)

Internal Tank water filter

Single Coffee machine portafilter spout (often I just want a single shot - is this what I need? Do I need a single filter basket - I really am a novice!)

Group head cleaning brush

pulygrind / puly caff / puly baby - cleaning...

Then from My Espresso, the Rancillo frothing arm (as it's £15 plus £5 shipping so still cheaper than anywhere else I can find.)

Tamper / Knock Box & Matt set from Made By Knock

Temp Tags

Some sort of scales - any recommendations that doesn't involve ebay? (been scarred too many times with broken tat!)

Oh, and an Espresso sampler pack from Climpson.

The Classic is a birthday present from the better half - I don't think she realises how much I'm going to be spending to complete the set up! Many thanks for your help and advice!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Roopster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope this is OK to jump on this thread, but I'm in exactly the same situation with a Gaggia classic on the way. Spent most of today not getting any work done and researching other posts as to what I need to buy! This is my list so far and any advice would be greatly appreciated!


That will be more than enough to occupy you for the foreseeable! You've clearly done your homework. Presume you've got cups? If not, get some thick espresso ones - they keep your espresso warmer longer. Don't forget to make your better half lots of coffee as a thank you. Enjoy.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Roopster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope this is OK to jump on this thread, but I'm in exactly the same situation with a Gaggia classic on the way. Spent most of today not getting any work done and researching other posts as to what I need to buy! This is my list so far and any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


You've both pretty much nailed it there...







for a knock box, consider one of these..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Base-Unit-with-Knock-Out-Drawer-/321090918123?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item4ac28296eb

I've just bought one and think its great. As for a grinder, I'd consider looking a little further a field than the MC2. Reason I say this is because a lot of people start with them and upgrade after a while. I thought I'd end up getting one and then found myself buying a eureka mignon







I don't plan on changing this... Ever! As an example, I saw a rancilio md50 go for £110 on ebay. This (I've been told) wipes the floor with the mc2 and would last a life time.... Just a thought.

final thing from me... Instead of a thermometer, why don't you buy some temp tags from Glenn? They are really good and don't get in the way. Good luck


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Roopster,

For single shots you will need a single basket, this may require grind adjustments when switching to and from the double basket.


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> You've both pretty much nailed it there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaarrghhh...I was worried someone would say this!! I was thinking the same thing today and checked out the Mignon (which looks nicer too..) It's pretty much twice the price of the mc2 though and as I'm a total beginner will it be the limiting factor for me? I'm doing this is as living in London, buying coffee from places that serve Monmouth, Union, Square Mile etc. I've quickly got sick of the damn nespresso coffees at home & work (that were a revelation to me just a few years ago....)


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks MWJB & The Systemic Kid too...I forgot to mention in my last reply, I'm a bit scared of buying second hand as a total beginner from ebay etc. and as well looked after items go for fairly decent money on here there's not a huge saving to be made anyway (the upside of that is when I'm ready to upgrade I can sell them on here too!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

As long as the glasses are lined at 1 oz, they should be ok. They'd probably fit better under the classic twin spout, I have to tilt mine to get them out.

Ideally your looking pull 2 oz in approx 25-27 secs or go down the route of weighing shot (I haven't gone there .......yet!)


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

Pablo said:


> Have a look here Pdalowsky:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8783-Descaler-choice&highlight=descaler
> 
> If you do a forum search for 'descaler' or 'descaling' you'll find even more results and opinions


thanks a lot


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

Roopster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope this is OK to jump on this thread, but I'm in exactly the same situation with a Gaggia classic on the way. Spent most of today not getting any work done and researching other posts as to what I need to buy! This is my list so far and any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


Good list from what ive read, but take I wouldnt necessarily do this all at once, Rome wasnt built in a day and all that. A knock box IMO wouldnt be essential. You can empty your basket in the bin very easily. and a Tamp matt isnt essential to from my experience.

The gaggia does come with 2 baskets that fit the PF but as Im sure youve already read they are not thought of too highly as they are the pressurised one. you need a standard one which can be found in various places online, and in fact can be picked up shipped on ebay from galla coffee for around £5. They also sell the blank ones for backflushing which can help you save on postage fees

Im intrigued now by the internal tank water filter? does this remove the need to descale? if so this is something i really need to buy

and the group head cleaning brush ? do the experts here consider this essential?

To answer your question about the PF single spout, i wouldnt see you would need this at all. Just use less coffee in a single basket.

I bought some scales last week on ebay for £3, they are really great. If it would help i could send you the link.

and definitely consider the Mignon.


----------



## Roopster (Mar 21, 2013)

Pdalowsky said:


> Good list from what ive read, but take I wouldnt necessarily do this all at once, Rome wasnt built in a day and all that. A knock box IMO wouldnt be essential. You can empty your basket in the bin very easily. and a Tamp matt isnt essential to from my experience.
> 
> The gaggia does come with 2 baskets that fit the PF but as Im sure youve already read they are not thought of too highly as they are the pressurised one. you need a standard one which can be found in various places online, and in fact can be picked up shipped on ebay from galla coffee for around £5. They also sell the blank ones for backflushing which can help you save on postage fees
> 
> ...


Thank you - if you could post the link for the scales that would be great. I don't think the internal water filter removes the need to descale as it just helps a bit from what I understand...


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

I've got spare set of gaggia single, double and triple un pressurised baskets(3months old)for that you can have for £10, pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry i got the price very wrong,

heres the item number I bought

110868360272

A little over £6 but very good little item


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think you're pretty much sorted on the wish list. It's definitely a good starting point.

However I agree Pdalowsky re the knock top and the single spout. Single spouts are for pouring into a single glass/cup (not necessarily use for single shots), which is still generally a double shot anyway.

I'm not sure if I'll ever do a single shot, I don't tend to use the tamp mat that often either but everyone is different.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I've ordered my cleaning items today and a blank basket for back flushing.just wondering if I'd be able to use the machine for the first time tomorrow without having the backflush basket to clean afterwards or should I await my delivery early next week.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mike mc said:


> I've ordered my cleaning items today and a blank basket for back flushing.just wondering if I'd be able to use the machine for the first time tomorrow without having the backflush basket to clean afterwards or should I await my delivery early next week.


Fire it up and start enjoying it. If it's new, won't need backflushing for a month or two. You'll know when it needs doing - your shots will start tasting tainted. Don't forget to replenish the boiler after steaming by running the brew switch for a few seconds until the flows stops spluttering. That way, your boiler element will last indefinitely. I've got one that is 12yrs plus old and still performing faithfully.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike Hags blog is worth a look regarding setting up and priming in point 1.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%92ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

I would get yourself a dead cheap stop watch - I use mine every day and time around 25 seconds to get the shot - i might let it run to near 30 seconds if I start seeing excessive blonding in the cup (which is a whiter crema than the golden brown colour you'll see at the start!) You should find that when you start the extraction (when you start the brew) there will be 5-8 seconds where nothing will come out and the pump is working...The ''mouse's tails' should appear!! The classic is great but needs love to get a good coffee - let it warm for a good 30 minutes and then complete x1 backflush (let it labour for a second or two (you'll hear the pump do this with a blind basket in place!) once the system is nice and hot and your ready with a hot portafilter release the steam in the group head for a second or two and dry with a towl before you re-attach the portafilter...(im starting to blether on!) basically get a time piece oh and a weighing scale to weigh your 14g dose! let the love flow!!!!!!!!

Mark


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone.i shall let you know how I get on

Do people use bottled water in the machines like evian etc


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Ive only ever used Britta filtered water through my classic (although we have lovely soft water)...

Mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I find that Volvic works well for me. It has a good level of hardness for extraction.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I find that Volvic works well for me. It has a good level of hardness for extraction.


Glenn, I've not tried using Volvic. Have you tried Tesco Ashbeck water? If so how do you think they compare?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For filter brewing methods yes, but not in my machine as yet.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Taken from Volvic's website

Volvic
Typical Analysis (mg/litre)

 Chlorides

13.5

Calcium

11.5

Nitrates

6.3

Magnesium

8.0

Sulphates

8.1

Sodium

11.6

Bicarbonates

71.0

Potassium

6.2

Silica

31.7

Total Residue at 180°C:

130mg/L

*pH7*

 


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Can anyone track down the same information for Tesco Ashbeck water?

I seem to recall 
Total Residue at 180°C:

80mg/L


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Can anyone track down the same information for Tesco Ashbeck water?
> 
> I seem to recall
> Total Residue at 180°C:
> ...


Here you go. It's not in the same order on the bottle but your table looks lovely so I just changed the figures to Ashbecks









Tesco Ashbeck
Typical Analysis (mg/litre)

 Chlorides

12.0

Calcium

10.0

Nitrates

11.0

Magnesium

2.5

Sulphates

10.0

Sodium

9.0

Bicarbonates

25.0

Potassium

2.0

Silica

not listed

Total Residue at 180°C:

80mg/L

*pH at source 6.2*

 

Seems to be a big difference in bicarbonates, Ashbeck being softer. Not sure how much that difference will equate to in a cup though.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Not sure how much that difference will equate to in a cup though.


A noticeable difference in some cases. A new topic so will create a new thread over the weekend


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I find that Volvic works well for me. It has a good level of hardness for extraction.


Here's a useful link which gives chapter and verse on what's the best bottled water for your machine. Thanks to Reiss at Londinium for this.

http://londiniumespresso.com/blogs/londinium-espresso-blog/1096012-the-best-water-for-your-espresso-machine


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Well guys fired the machine up for first time today to make the mrs a latte.first one was disgusting lol.second miles better.

Just need to get some practice in and refine everything.the espresso was finishing a lot faster than the suggested 25 seconds,so need to play around with grind and tamp

Thanks to everyone for all the advice


----------

